# need grass ID



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi everyone, just joined here, so my first post. I renovated my ~2.5k TTTF lawn to a mix of KBG cultivars last Fall (no glyph) after years of fungal issues. Following antifungal and soil amendment methods I read about extensively over at ATY, I've had good success. I started to lower my HOC a few weeks ago in anticipation of a Fall overseed (yeah, I know, will be tough with KBG) and have noticed a very interesting cultivar that is way darker than all the rest. I've found it in roughly 3 different locations of the lawn and its unmistakable. One particular thing I noticed is that its leaves have a very sharp point compared to my other KBG and it seems to have quite a few stolons. Because I didn't chemically wipe last Fall, I do still have some persistent TTTF and fine fescue mixed in spots, so maybe this is even some type of warm season grass that persisted? If somehow it does seem to be KBG, I'd love to ID it and plant some more. See pics below. Thanks!


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

When you identify ^ grass, could someone tell me what this is? It is some sort of grass, lighter in colour and has tremendous amounts of thatch.


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y (Aug 6, 2017)

Bermuda grass


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

ales_gantar said:


> When you identify ^ grass, could someone tell me what this is? It is some sort of grass, lighter in colour and has tremendous amounts of thatch.


That looks like crabgrass


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

@vnephologist
I think that's perennial ryegrass

@ales_gantar
I'm going with bermuda as well.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> @vnephologist
> I think that's perennial ryegrass


It'd have to be some type of RPR though. There are definitely significant stolons. If so, maybe some contamination from my HGT KBG?


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

It is not crabgrass, as it is very pleasant, but not as dark as ryegrass or kbg.



Fronta1 said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> > When you identify ^ grass, could someone tell me what this is? It is some sort of grass, lighter in colour and has tremendous amounts of thatch.
> ...


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

RPR from Barenbrug?



vnephologist said:


> Hi everyone, just joined here, so my first post. I renovated my ~2.5k TTTF lawn to a mix of KBG cultivars last Fall (no glyph) after years of fungal issues. Following antifungal and soil amendment methods I read about extensively over at ATY, I've had good success. I started to lower my HOC a few weeks ago in anticipation of a Fall overseed (yeah, I know, will be tough with KBG) and have noticed a very interesting cultivar that is way darker than all the rest. I've found it in roughly 3 different locations of the lawn and its unmistakable. One particular thing I noticed is that its leaves have a very sharp point compared to my other KBG and it seems to have quite a few stolons. Because I didn't chemically wipe last Fall, I do still have some persistent TTTF and fine fescue mixed in spots, so maybe this is even some type of warm season grass that persisted? If somehow it does seem to be KBG, I'd love to ID it and plant some more. See pics below. Thanks!


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

ales_gantar said:


> RPR from Barenbrug?


I planted Barenbrug Turf Blue HGT KBG, not RPR. But was speculating if it was PRG, maybe it was RPR. I don't know how often that kind of contamination happens.


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Ok then.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't know but it sure looks nice, great blueish tint.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> I don't know but it sure looks nice, great blueish tint.


PGR enhanced, but still.


----------

